# Dogs barking at my animals



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

So we live on a CR and our fence goes along the county road. There is a truck that stops and lets their dog bark at our goats andhorses. We have asked them nicely not to and they keep doing it. Is there anything that can be done? Thanks, Sarah


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

In my state we have brand inspectors and that's who you'd talk to... but I don't know if you have them in your state. If not, then some other law enforcement person. However if they are on a public road, it's possible that all they are doing is "disturbing the peace" or some such, not sure. Do they let the dogs go and let them run at the fence etc? Here, if you did that, it would be a fairly big issue... but again I just do not know for your state.

It's a rotten thing for them to do, in any event.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

What about taking his photo from your yard? Might just be enough to put him on notice, and you would have a reference if anything happened.


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

They are on the public road, it's a little dog, so they just roll their window down and sit there with the dog barking, I will get a picture just in case, I did get their license plate number. I just wish people would be more respectful. I did email the sheriff's office and am waiting to see if they have anything helpful.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Idiots. We have a neighbor that kept letting their kids stick out the sunroof/hang out windows and scream as they went by. This made our dogs bark and sent the does running back to the barn instead of grazing. It really ticked me off but I guess they finally got bored of it. Our dogs hate that vehicle now. I'm not fond of it either.

Ever tried shooting up into the air with a loud rifle. Maybe it will scare their little dog. Maybe it will pee on their lap.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Ooo can you put a motion activated sprinkler pointed where they stop?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Are firecrackers legal where you live? Maybe blasting one off every time they stop might scare the dog so much it pees or hides under the seat?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I hope you are shooting blanks if you shoot up in the air...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea a target not in the direction of the road would be better huh


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

Those are good ideas. The sheriff got back with me and is going to talk to them. So we will see.


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

Well if my parents hadn't raised me to be a good kid, I'd follow them home and see where they live and then go back in the middle of the night and set off some fireworks or sit there and blow my truck horn, on the CR of course. Though that is a good idea about setting fireworks off when they stop:biggrin.


----------



## LSP Farm (Dec 4, 2011)

We have goat pasture on both sides of the road.. We have people floor it past the pasture ( loud pipes) and all the goats scatter and always the so fun "bahh" noises people make while driving down the road. Mostly the speeding and pipes drive me nuts.. One day I'm gonna sit in a lawn chair in front of the gate with a pen a paper and take license plate numbers down and pass it on to the SO.. 
I wish we had a dead end road.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, yeah, those supposed to be funny noises, baa, neigh, bow wow that people like to make at my animals drives me crazy. It gets the dogs barking like maniacs, which makes them make even more noises, which pushes the animals into a frenzy. If I can, I got out and throw something at them. On occasion I have chased walkers down the road with one of my big hairy, wolf looking, freaked out dogs on a leash. I so want to get a paint ball gun and blast it at them when they do stupid things like that.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

How about just sitting in front of there house in your car with your dog barking at there dog that I'm sure would be barking at your dog. In other words just do the same thing they do to you.


----------



## Nuttynanny (May 22, 2013)

We had kids run their 4 wheeler up and down the fence line fast and loud. I called the sheriff farm animals trump noise and harassment. They and their parents learned the fines are high and it's just not worth it. CR or not harassment is harassment, and is not tolerated in Oregon. I generally try talking to them first, then go the way of the camera and the sheriff as the last resort. Some people are so very simple...


----------



## littleman (Sep 10, 2008)

Well I haven't seen them for a couple of days since talking to them, but then I was at work too.... I just wish people would be more respectful of others.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

littleman said:


> Well I haven't seen them for a couple of days since talking to them, but then I was at work too.... *I just wish people would be more respectful of others.*


Quoted for truth, emphasis mine. If only! Most issues in this modern world would disappear, if people would just respect others.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

IF that little bark butt ever gets out and gets in your pasture he is toast as your goats and dogs or those horses will fix him and he will never bark again .
I hate people like that ! Just seems that a person cant move far enough or get enough land to get rid of people that are stupid !! I have moved numerous times because of people and their trouble making. I now have a fence cutter so they can cross our property on 4 wheelers to visit my stupid neighbor , fencing sure aint cheap and so we are putting in a gate so they wont have to cut it and I hope they shut the gate back as our goats like the other nice understanding next door neighbors brush.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Whoa, I wouldn't be giving them a gate. I'd be giving them several very hot lines of electric fence to contend with and maybe a pit bull. That's absolutely unacceptable!

I had neighbor kids knocking baseballs into my pasture in South Texas (on purpose). It didn't last long cause I kept all their balls. Still have them, lol.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Kids do stupid stuff like that sometimes, just to see what happens. ADULTS should know better than what some of them in this thread have done...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep Linda I would be adding some volts to those fences. Others DO NOT have the right to harass or cause damage to your belongings.
Tam


----------

